# Need 'Subs' & Operators in NE Ohio



## Summit1464 (Nov 9, 2008)

We are currently looking for Sub's and Operators in Northeast Ohio.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

What countys ? In N.E. OHIO


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

yea what steve said where?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

what counties, and what kind of work. commercial or resisdential.located I lakewood.4192900230 cell


----------



## Summit1464 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cuyahoga, Lake and Geauga Counties. Commerical work in all areas. 
440-567-1157 office or call me on my cell 216-355-7168. Thanks


----------



## Summit1464 (Nov 9, 2008)

Opps; Correction on office number 440-564-1157


----------



## Summit1464 (Nov 9, 2008)

Need 6 more trucks with plows


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

Real Simple...How much per hr.


----------



## overdhill1 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have three trucks and I service between Cleveland and Akron. My number is 330 329-0116

Thanks, Scott Hill


----------

